# Win MOBILE Talktime with LIVE Search - Must Play



## mrintech (Dec 4, 2008)

*Win MOBILE Talktime with LIVE Search*

Live Search is now giving out Mobile Talktime just for Searching. *

The contest can be played here:* *www.winwithsearch.com

All you have to do is Search various possible terms and get a 2 dies each having faces of *SIX*. These dies rolls automatically with every search you do.

*i36.tinypic.com/2q24aog.gif
A single contest lasts for 10 Minutes and if someone wins it than the next contest will be displayed after 10 Minutes.

Suppose you win the contest than you have to sign-in with the help of Windows LIVE ID.

* Enjoy Playing... * (Me Won *3 Times* and waiting for the next 24 hour, as the site says you will get some message after 24 hours. So finger crossed)

Information Source


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 5, 2008)

So got any message yet?


----------



## mrintech (Dec 5, 2008)

Nope... will post right here ASAP if I get any 

*UPDATE* Me got *300/*- Balance via *oxicash.in, I think they are partner with MS. As I won three times, here is a screenshot after 55/- recharge (they gave 1/- for registration).

*i36.tinypic.com/98u2pt.png

Recharged my phone too

cheers!!


----------

